# Modded To Lp



## Andre (5/6/14)

Blues had a haircut - 3 mm taken off. Courtesy of @WestCoastFog - thanks, it is perfect.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spyker (5/6/14)

What does that involve? Just milling 3mm off the top of a normal Grand to make it LP?


----------



## Andre (5/6/14)

Spyker said:


> What does that involve? Just milling 3mm off the top of a normal Grand to make it LP?


Yip, the guys with know how recommend that an engineering shop does it. This was done by a workshop with professional equipment that @WestCoastFog has access to.


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Blues had a haircut - 3 mm taken off. Courtesy of @WestCoastFog - thanks, it is perfect.



Well done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## eviltoy (5/6/14)

how much dorra for the conversion?


----------



## Andre (5/6/14)

eviltoy said:


> how much dorra for the conversion?


None at all, done by a vaper for a vaper!


----------



## RIEFY (5/6/14)

@Matthee that is extremely well done!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (5/6/14)

mmmmm, I have belt sander and disc sander...........


----------



## eviltoy (5/6/14)

I need a vaper to help a vaper lol


----------



## ET (5/6/14)

yeah looks like the trick there is getting it even. guess that's why people recommend machin shops, they have the right calibrated toys to do it without running the risk of a slightly tilted haircut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/6/14)

Nice haircut Oom @Matthee

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## soonkia (5/6/14)

As a non reo person, why would one do that? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (5/6/14)

Andre

Please post a pic with the normal version rm2 on your now lp grand


----------



## shabbar (5/6/14)

soonkia said:


> As a non reo person, why would one do that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



to accommodate more bottom fed rba

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (5/6/14)

soonkia said:


> As a non reo person, why would one do that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


It widens the choice of atomizers

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/6/14)

shabbar said:


> Andre
> 
> Please post a pic with the normal version rm2 on your now lp grand


Here you go:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (5/6/14)

That looks amazing, they did an excellent job.


Sent from my awesome Reo-mini.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## eviltoy (5/6/14)

So anyone know where I can do it in ape town in the south?


----------



## capetocuba (5/6/14)

eviltoy said:


> So anyone know where I can do it in ape town in the south?


Why am I an ape now 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## eviltoy (5/6/14)

lol organise an engineer be a man


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/14)

Nice job! Looks great!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/6/14)

Congrats on the modification @Matthee
Glad it went well.
Well done @WestCoastFog !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (5/6/14)

so tell me are you still able to use the normal rm2 with the lp or do you have to use it with the lp rm2


----------



## Andre (5/6/14)

shabbar said:


> so tell me are you still able to use the normal rm2 with the lp or do you have to use it with the lp rm2


You can certainly still use it. It just has that ugly gap in there. There will soon be a variety of atomizers available on Reosmods for the LP Reos.


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

shabbar said:


> so tell me are you still able to use the normal rm2 with the lp or do you have to use it with the lp rm2



Both will fit on the LP, though LP RM2 will look odd.


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

johan said:


> Both will fit on the LP, though LP RM2 will look odd.


 PS. @Matthee beat me to it


----------



## shabbar (5/6/14)

Matthee said:


> You can certainly still use it. It just has that ugly gap in there. There will soon be a variety of atomizers available on Reosmods for the LP Reos.



hopefully by then i would have saved for a lp reo mini

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Keyaam (10/11/14)

Anyone know where I can have this done in CPT?


----------



## RIEFY (10/11/14)

iKeyaam said:


> Anyone know where I can have this done in CPT?


ask Rifaat aka @Nooby he has done a couple

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------

